# Nooooooooo!!!!(Steven King content)



## Cadavuh (May 18, 2009)

They are making Dark Tower movies and J.J. Abrams is directing them. For anyone who has read these books you understand they cant make these into a really theatrical trilogy like LotR or something. First of all it doesnt really have that feeling until later on and they cant cram the entire story into 1 trilogy. I reallllly hope they dont butcher the storyline because it is one of the best ive ever read.


----------



## forelander (May 18, 2009)

When did this happen? I have no problem with Abrams doing it, if it does happen.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 18, 2009)

I'm quite a huge fan and I'm currently reading through the Dark Tower as we speak so my initial thoughts are that they're going to have to very carefully excise a lot of the content to even to make a trilogy from the 7 books. 

Now, they omitted some parts for LoTR (thats the only series of similar length I can compare it to) as well as The Stand (1000+ pages into a 3-part miniseries) without sacrificing too much of the storyline so while I definately think that such a task is possible, I would imagine its going to polarise King fans into the diehards who want every last detail, and those that would simply enjoy watching a film adaptation.

I'll wait and see.


----------



## DavyH (May 18, 2009)

Very few of Steven King's books have filmed well because so much of the action is internal monologue. The Dark Tower series might suffer more than any of his other books no matter how much money gets thrown at it.

I wonder what cameo SK would end up playing in this?


----------



## petereanima (May 18, 2009)

i think the adaption of The Stand (especcially the ending) was HORRIBLE (in a not-good-way, altough were talking about stephen king  ). i really loved the book, so i needed to watch the movie-adaption. boy, was that some epic crap.

for LOTR: before the fellowship came out, i always thought that it will not be anything good...damn was i wrong. its the best example that it CAN be done altough they cut some (imho major) points out of the plot.

its always the same more or less: you cannot expect something that will be nearly as epic as the books, but if you can live with that its possible that the movie adaption will meet your expectations.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (May 18, 2009)

I have never read the series (everyone I know who read them were disappointed), but it is apparently big enough for them to make graphic novels of it. I saw them at the book store a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 18, 2009)

Last time I tried to read it turned out I was holding the book upside down.


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 18, 2009)

I'm a King fan but I have to say the Dark Towers were my least favorite King books.


----------



## silentrage (May 18, 2009)

Was "the thing" by stephen king? Cuz the film was fucking wicketawesome.


----------



## MFB (May 18, 2009)

"The Thing" was done by Cameron Crowe if I recall correctly, and so far he's done a shit ton of badass movies

Not sure why there's so much DT hate, I for one loved the first 3 of them and need to pick back up reading them since I completely forget everything after book 1


----------



## DavyH (May 19, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Was "the thing" by stephen king? Cuz the film was fucking wicketawesome.


 
No, it's from a 1938 John W Campbell story 'Who Goes There?".

There were two films, "The Thing from Another World" in 1951 (sucked) and then John Carpenter's 1982 remake 'The Thing' with Kurt Russell being all quiet and macho throughout.

Quite possibly the perfect horror film.


----------



## MFB (May 19, 2009)

Wow, I don't know why the fuck I thought it was Cameron Crow, I thought Carpenter at first but my brain forced Crow to the fingers


----------



## SamSam (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm a fan of the DT series, I enjoyed most of it even it does drag in some parts. That's understandable every series will have it's peaks personally my favourite was the Wizard and the Glass. Not putting the rest of them down mind. Funnily enough I just got a copy of the new graphic novel Treachery through the post, the first two were pretty good.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 16, 2009)

Well if anyone is gonna do it I am glad it is Abrams.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Jun 16, 2009)

If its abrams a la cloverfield, yes
if it's abrams a la Transformers or lost, shoot me now.

Seriously, the Dark Tower series is my favorite collection of books. And he's gonna ruin it ;-;


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> Well if anyone is gonna do it I am glad it is Abrams.



damn right


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 16, 2009)

petereanima said:


> for LOTR: before the fellowship came out, i always thought that it will not be anything good...damn was i wrong. its the best example that it CAN be done altough they cut some (imho major) points out of the plot.



Tom Bombadil. They cut out Tom fucking Bombadil  One of the single most awesome characters to appear in the book, and some of the most haunting and kind of odd chapters ever, and _they cut him out _

LoTR movies FTL in my opinion. Same goes for Steven King. I've never yet seen a film that was better than the book, and the missus is one of those die hard SK fans  So i'll make a point of avoiding this one.


----------



## forelander (Jun 17, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Tom Bombadil. They cut out Tom fucking Bombadil  One of the single most awesome characters to appear in the book



You mean the fucking douche bag that walked around singing stupid fucking douche bag songs? Good riddance. Fuck that guy. Fuck that whole book while I'm at it, but fuck that guy especially. 

Green mile and shawshank redemption were both awesome adaptions of awesome books. I doubt dark tower can be done properly in any less than 5 or 6 movies, but with a decent director and decent actors (unlike most of his other adaptions which have god awful unknown actors) it could be a decent film.


----------



## arktan (Jun 17, 2009)

I loved the first 4 books. The last 3 were meh...

If you haven't finished all the 7 books then DON'T READ this spoiler. REALLY!



Spoiler



They could pick up the story where the last book ended: With Roland in the desert with this horn of gilead and then just continue in that repetition instead of adapting the books. Sort of like a sequel to the series instead a movie adaption...
At least that's what i hope


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 17, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> LoTR movies FTL in my opinion.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 17, 2009)

HammerAndSickle said:


> If its abrams a la cloverfield, yes
> if it's abrams a la Transformers or lost, shoot me now.
> 
> Seriously, the Dark Tower series is my favorite collection of books. And he's gonna ruin it ;-;




The Abrams you speak of is the same dude, he did Cloverfield, Lost, Star Trek, and others.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 17, 2009)

HammerAndSickle said:


> If its abrams a la cloverfield, yes
> if it's abrams a la Transformers or lost, shoot me now.
> 
> Seriously, the Dark Tower series is my favorite collection of books. And he's gonna ruin it ;-;



you know Abrams had nothing to do with Transformers right?

that was a Michael Bay/Steven Spielberg film


----------



## technomancer (Jun 17, 2009)

Can't say I'm excited about this... then again the last book of the Dark Tower was pretty much proof King's editor needs to grow a pair and tell him to rewrite something when it sucks. The series was one of the best things King ever did up to a certain point then it went to hell in a hand basket.


----------

